# ATV riding around Helen Georgia



## wasp (Mar 23, 2007)

We are going up toward helen for spring break and was just wondering if any one knows of ant places to do some trail riding on atv does the park service allow ant just looking to have a little fun thanks.


----------



## BuckSlayer (Mar 23, 2007)

*ATV Riding*

There are ATV trails on hwy 17 between Clarkesville and Toccoa. That is not far from Helen.


----------



## msubulldog (Mar 23, 2007)

Try www.georgiaoffroad.com.  I know this site does not list all trails and riding areas but it may help.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Mar 23, 2007)

Around the actual Helen area there is no good riding for ATVs, now if you have a dual sport motorcycle, then you'll be in some Dual sporting heaven up there in them woods. As long as your bike is tagged you can go on any forest service, wma, and other roads that any other vehicle is allowed on.

  But for 4 wheeler here you go, it lists all the OHV trails in georgia. Try to find the closest one to you.
http://www.fs.fed.us/conf/rec/ohv/index.htm


----------

